# Painting reels



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya we can do that.

Looks awesome with the chrome on but i didnt grab a picture yet. Tonight

True candy apple red.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow!!!! Look at that baby shine! Okay, i'm in! I'll send you a reel here in the next week or so, the 13Fishing Inception reel. I'll IM you the color!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Cool. Only thing we cant do is stickers. Me thinks that a lot of the "stickers" are silk screened onto the reel body.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gonna drop off a Chronarch 50e. Think we'll do side plates and leave the frame black. I'll check your inventory of colors when I come by because I know it's grown.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

It's possible I have over 20 different stock colors in stock right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*stickers*

I can do your decals


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*heres one i painted a few days ago*

wicked yellow pearl


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

All dressed for prom


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

JuiceGoose said:


> All dressed for prom


Very nice! That reel looks better than new now!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look great (still like the gold LOL)

Very inspiring project.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Very slick Adam! Love how it looks slightly normal with the color match but a second glance shows there's something special about it.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup just a subtle upgrade.

I've got my curado on the bench ready to paint but i cant figure out what color i want to go with.

Yall help me out. Look at my posts on reel seat painting in the Rod building section and tell me what color your thinkin would look sexy on a curado


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Man I just got finished going through it and went through it again. Changed my mind at least 3 times on every page lol! Have a rod built up to put it on yet?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Nope


----------



## capt.dru01 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would do galaxy grey since it looks cool and is kind of neutral. You can do the rod pretty much any color and it will go with the reel.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

And the winner


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

That looks freaking awesome!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Adam, love the eva knob you did there. Have you made it's twin and mounted them on the reel yet? I'd love to see the reel with them on there!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

That is actually the butt cap for a rod I'm putting together. I'm sure i could work up some knobs on the lathe though.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

JuiceGoose said:


> That is actually the butt cap for a rod I'm putting together. I'm sure i could work up some knobs on the lathe though.


Gotcha! I just saw it there sitting in the background and it looked like it would have been a perfect match for the reel!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

oh the rod this reel will be sitting on is gunna look sick with it.
Maybe try and finish the rod this week.


----------



## Kilintime (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good bro!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

So I'm about to paint my old Penn I had laying around. Last night I primed it and tonight I'll sand and paint it. I want to go bold. What colors you boys think? That big bright purple I use or more toward the green side of the family? 

Ya'll help me decide. I've got a post in reel repair about it.


----------



## capt.dru01 (Mar 12, 2015)

Go two tone. Purple and lime green.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the cut of your gib dru


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

And the finished penn


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a great job on that reel buddy. Bring it over to Armandos tomorrow if you can.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Sure will bud thanks. I'll bring both of my painted reels


----------

